# What do you guys think of this article discussing George Orwells opposition to God



## Anglicanorthodoxy (Aug 20, 2016)

I never knew that Orwell was an Atheist, and I found this pretty interesting.
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2011/06/orwell-vs-god/


----------



## py3ak (Aug 20, 2016)

I thought it was very enjoyable. Orwell certainly saw the decline of Christian belief as a significant problem, but didn't seem to feel that any sort of Christian awakening was possible or desirable.

On a personal level, clearly, there were reasons that a genuine belief in Christianity would have been inconvenient for him. And his tendency to see everything through the lens of politics meant that he even thought of C.S. Lewis' broadcast talks in political terms; they were ultimately a way for the government to resist socialism. An exclusive focus on one area of analysis can yield some valuable insights; but it also means one is blinkered. Even the decline of belief in personal immortality was considered in the light of the social and political dilemmas it created. As he represented himself in his writings, at any rate, Orwell was too taken up with this world to give proper consideration to the next.


----------

